# harbor freight forstner set



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any advise about this set?? 
http://www.harborfreight.com/16-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-forstner-bit-set-39812.html

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have this set, and while I haven't used it like crazy it gives decent results so far.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Did u have to sharpen them out of the box? I'm debating between the woodcraft set and this one, and the $99-$34 price difference lol

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't used this but Harbor freight is Harbor freight. you get what you pay for. From my experience it's hit or miss. Some things from there are great, others, not so much. 

How much will you be using this? If you will need it a lot? If so, I would get the better set from woodcraft. Save yourself the frustration.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I haven't used this but Harbor freight is Harbor freight. you get what you pay for. From my experience it's hit or miss. Some things from there are great, others, not so much.
> 
> How much will you be using this? If you will need it a lot? If so, I would get the better set from woodcraft. Save yourself the frustration.


I'll be using the for deer calls mostly. So I may just be better off getting single.bits that I will use at woodcraft

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I'll be using the for deer calls mostly. So I may just be better off getting single.bits that I will use at woodcraft
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


Maybe get the set, it's not real expensive. Then figure out what size you want and use the most, and get better single bits.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Did u have to sharpen them out of the box? I'm debating between the woodcraft set and this one, and the $99-$34 price difference lol
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


I have this set. Didn't have to sharpen them out of the box.

For my needs, they work well. Of course, I don't do any long production runs of hole-drilling. And the 1" bit mounted in my tail stock did a good job of producing a couple hollow tubes with a 1 3/16" o.d. out of walnut.


----------



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought this set which is only like $10 more. I am pretty happy with them and have drilled ply, mdf, plexi, poplar and maple with them. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_306070-70-PC1014_0__?productId=3032014&Ntt=forstner&pl=1¤tURL=&facetInfo=


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LuckyNumber7 said:


> I bought this set which is only like $10 more. I am pretty happy with them and have drilled ply, mdf, plexi, poplar and maple with them.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_306070-70-PC1014_0__?productId=3032014&Ntt=forstner&pl=1¤tURL=&facetInfo=


Thanks, this set maybe the set I get and just get the one bit I still.need, 1-1/16, it seems that none of the sets have this one... For pepper mills

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a HF 22 piece set. They seem fine sharp out the box used multiple times and still sharp I paid under $30.00 6 years ago.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This is on my Rockler wish list and its on sale now.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17283

Edit:

I have the 8 piece Porter Cable set from Lowes and they've performed well so far.

I think I'll compare the larger PC set at Lowes to the Rockler set and maybe eliminate the shipping cost.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got the Harbor Freight forstner set (the 7 piece one). So far they've been great. They do exactly what they are supposed to do: Drill clean, flat bottomed holes in stuff. 

I haven't used a premium set of bits so I can't do a direct comparison. I haven't felt the need for a pricier set because these work fine.

I haven't sharpened them (I wouldn't know how). If the bits get dull I recycle them and get a new set.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Russ, check out the Colt forstner bits at Woodcraft. You can get a mandrel that fits your tail stock and the bits twist-lock into the mandrel. They also have extensions for drilling larger mills. They are not cheap, but they stay sharp a long time. Here's a link to them at Craft Supplies USA. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/6/-/29/92/-/4233/COLT-MaxiCut%C2%AE-Forstner-Drill-Bit


----------

